# Das leidige Schnurdrall-Thema...



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2018)

Hi Community,

ich hatte in der Vergangenheit schonmal das Thema angerissen bzgl. Schnurdrall beim Angeln mit Spinnern.
Daraufhin habe ich Maßnahmen ergriffen, wie z.B. mit einer kleinen Bleikugel beschweren damit die Schnur sich nicht so leicht mitdreht. Dies hat allerdings nicht geholfen.

Dann habe ich mir sündhaft teure Owner anti Drall Wirbel gekauft, mit 3 "Kugellagern". Auch die bringen nichts...Soblad ich nen 3er Mepps dran mache, oder vergleichbare Spinner, verdrallt die Schnur auf den ersten 10m ziemlich. Es stört mich schon sehr, da Wurfeigenschaft, Gefühl und Lautstärke mich nerven.
Das kann doch einfach nicht sein, dass dieses Problem nicht zu beheben ist. Ich angle gerne mit Spinnern, aber das vermiest mir das Ganze ziemlich.

Schnur ist ne Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid, das Problem habe ich aber auch mit einer PowerPro.
Rolle ist ne QuantumTP 820. Aber auch hier spielt die Rolle keine Rolle, da sich einfach die ganze Chose durch den Spinner mitdreht und verdrallt.


Habt ihr noch nen ultimativen Tipp? Bin mittlerweile ratlos und genervt...


Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Das einzige was ich ab und zu mache ist die Schnur straff aufzuwickeln.
Meinst du nur verdrallen oder bilden sich auch ab und zu kleine Perücken oder Schlaufen auf der Rolle?


----------



## Moringotho (15. Oktober 2018)

sers,

ich benutze dazu seit einiger zeit die dreifachwirbel (gibts auch mit snap) aus dem tremarella bereich.
damit hab ich eigentlich ganz gute erfahrung gemacht.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2018)

Nur Drall, keine Perücken.

Holger: Nutze die https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/owner-anti-drall-sicherheits-wirbel


----------



## alexpp (15. Oktober 2018)

Mir fallen da auch nur die 3fach Wirbel ein, z.B. von Balzer. Wegen der Lautstärke den Spitzenring mal kontrollieren, vielleicht ist die Beschichtung nicht mehr die beste.


----------



## Turnierklempner (15. Oktober 2018)

Das Problem ist ,dass beim einleiern des Spinners Druck auf dem Wirbel istDadurch dreht sich da wenig bis gar nichts.Vielleicht hilft es,wenn Du öfter mal ein Stopp einlegst und der Wirbel dann mal dreht.Ich nehme deshalb schon lange keine Spinner mehr.Nur noch wenn ich was Monofiles draufhab.Ich benutze ausschliesslich nur noch Jig Spinner.Da verdrallt nichts und für mich überwiegen die Vorteile gegnüber einem herkömmlichen Spinner.Wurfweite,Führungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2018)

Rute ist neu. Ist die Schnur nicht verdrallt hör ich nix


----------



## MikeHawk (15. Oktober 2018)

70cm vor dem Spinner ein Stück Tesa auf die Schnur.


----------



## Turnierklempner (15. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es da nicht solche Spinnstangen,oder wie die heissen?da ist ein Metallplättchen dran,dass dieser Achsrotation des spinners entgegnwirkt.Tesa hatte ich auch probiert.Hat nicht wirklich funktioniert.Ich glaub der Uli Beyer hatte das mal angepriesen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2018)

Auf Spinnstangen hab ich echt kein Bock...Da son Klotz durchs Wasser zu ziehen...
Dann hilft wohl alles nix. Ich teste die Dreifachwirble von Balzer nochmal und sollten die nicht helfen, muss ich wohl damit leben und mir nen Antidrall Blei besorgen, was ich nach jeder Session 2 mal durchs Wasser leier.

Schwächt Schnurdrall eigentlich die Tragkraft der Schnur?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe nichts gefunden was wiklich zu 100% hilft, außer entsprechende drallfreie Spinnermodelle, wie viele Bleikopfspinner oder der Caviar von Savage Gear.


----------



## Bertone (15. Oktober 2018)

Beim Angeln im Fluss, vorausgesetzt da ist nennenswert Strömung, hilft immer einmal wieder die Montage kappen und die freie Schnur, ca. 10m zusätzlich zur gefischten Schnurlänge, abtreiben zu lassen, etwa 1-2 Minuten zu halten und anschließend wieder aufzuspulen - klappt bei Drall und bei leichten Perücken bei Geflochtener und Monofil. Man zieht die ersten 4-5 m Schnur durch den Spitzenring ab, legt sie aufs Wasser, und taucht danach die Spitze unter (erhöht den Druck auf die Schnur), meist reicht das schon damit sich die Schnur selbstständig von der Spule pellt. Sonst eben etwas nachhelfen.
Habe das am Bergfluss hier im Süden mit starker bis sehr starker Strömung beim Fischen mit C-Rig und totem KF bei Monofiler praktiziert. Im Stillwasser benötigt es allerdings ein Boot, um die Schnur nachschleppen zu können - dann geht das ebenfalls prima.

Jup, Drall reduziert die Tragkraft wegen Verzug in den Kraftlinien.


----------



## Bilch (15. Oktober 2018)

Hast Du das selbe Problem auch mit Blinkern? Meine Erfahrung ist, dass ein Blinker die Schnur viel mehr verdrallt als ein Spinner. Der letzte dreht sich ja kaum. Der Spinnerkörper sollte sich eigentlich überhaupt nicht drehen, nur das Blatt darf rotieren. Passiert Dir das mit all Deinen Spinnern? Vielleicht ist es eine Frage der Spinner Qualität.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Oktober 2018)

Drall im eigentlichen Sinne kann bei Geflecht gar nicht entstehen, da kein Memoryeffekt vorhanden ist...das hat nur Mono.
Mit Geflecht Rotationsköder zu fischen , ist mit weitem Abstand das schlechteste, was man dieser Art von Schnur antun kann.
Sie wird dabei permanent rotierend bewegt, die Flechtung verdreht sich dabei und lockert sich, es entstehen größere Hügel, der Geräuschpegel steigt.

Wenn man denn unbedingt etwas in Richtung Geflecht nehmen will dafür, dann entweder mit Coating (entfleucht aber auch mit der Zeit) oder längs verschweißte wie zb Nanofil.
Ne Mono tut den Job auch allemal, der "Draht" muß bei Zugködern nicht permanent nach Hause kontaktieren, auch mit Mono merkt man jedes sich verfangene Blatt am Köder.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2018)

Passiert mit vielen Spinnern. Blue Fox, Mepps. Der Drall ist nur auf den ersten ca 5-10m vorhanden. Also an der Qualität der Spinner kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Schnurlaufröllchen ist einwandfrei...


----------



## bombe20 (15. Oktober 2018)

ich hatte dir damals schon die barkley fireline empfohlen. diese schnur stört das verdrallen nicht und leise ist sie auch, weil sie im gebrauch weich und geschmeidig wird. allerdings ist das eine thermofusionsschnur.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Oktober 2018)

evtl. zu harte und zu schwere Rute, der Zug der Spinner wäre dann zu gering dafür.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2018)

Danke erstmal für eure tolle Hilfe. 

@Bombe: Die Fireline habe ich zufällig noch hier liegen, 300m. Kommt demnächst auf meine neue Pennrolle an die Shotgun 3. Wird dann die schwere Blinkerrute. Mal schauen, ob es damit besser ist.

@Rudi: Daran kann es auch nicht liegen. Sowohl mit der Shotgun 3, die in der Tat recht steif ist, als auch mit meiner neuen Shimano BX Shad in 14-40g, die recht weich ist, verdrallt die Schnur


----------



## derfrank (15. Oktober 2018)

Das Thema Drall ist ja nicht nur beim Spinnfischen aktuell. Auch Welsköder in der Strömung drehen schon mal. Probier das zuhause mal aus. Spann mal ein Wirbelende in einen Schraubstock ein, ans andere Ende 1 meter deiner Schnur. Mit einem Akkuschrauber eindrehen und checken was deine Wirbel dazu sagen. Mein Fazit : wenn es dreht helfen nur Kugellagerwirbel den Drall raus zu kriegen. Drall verhindern bei Spinnern ist sonst auch durch Eigenbau möglich. Wenn die Achse ein wenig länger ist kannst du sie anwinkeln. Viel Spaß und Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke ich besorge mir ein Antidrallblei. Ab und an mal schnell ran, 2 mal werfen und alles ist wieder gut. Soll tatsächlich einwandfrei funktionieren. Damit könnte ich mich anfreunden. Angle ja nicht dauerhaft mit Spinnern


----------



## Seele (15. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du wirklich so extrem Probleme hast, tuts ein Tesa Streifen auch evtl schon mal. Aber es fängt natürlich mit guten Wirbeln an.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2018)

Was heißt extreme Probleme. Es nervt mich einfach tierisch. Ich hasse dieses raue Gefühl wenn verdralltes Geflecht durch die Rutenringe schleift. Zumal es ja der Schnur auch nicht gut tut.

Wie meinst du das mit Tesa Streifen?


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Oktober 2018)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> 70cm vor dem Spinner ein Stück Tesa auf die Schnur.





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit Tesa Streifen?



Das mit dem Tesastreifen wurde bereits schon Empfohlen.
Einfach ein Stück Tesa nehmen, Streigen quer zur Schnur legen, sodass die Schur mittig durch den Streifen geht. Anschließend zusammen klappen.


----------



## Turnierklempner (15. Oktober 2018)

https://www.gerlinger.de/gerlinger-anti-drall-plaettchen-3


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2018)

Wäre ein Versuch wert, könnte aber Scheuchwirkung haben


----------



## Fragezeichen (16. Oktober 2018)

Tesa gehört mMn. nicht nur auf die Schnur, sondern auch über das Öhr mit dem die Schnur verknotet wird. So dreht Tesa nie frei und bietet einer Seite des Wirbels den Widerstand um besser zu arbeiten. Wenn man dann noch etwas festeren klaren Kunststoff mit einklebt, z.B. von irgendeiner Verpackung oder diesen dünnen Abheftmappen, ist es noch besser.

Ich habe das mal verbildlicht, ist nicht schön aber sollte man erkennen können. Die Überlappung und Maße muss man jetzt nicht ernst nehmen, ist nur eine Skizze, einfach ausprobieren. Das Öhr dient quasi als Anschlag für die Ausrichtung vom Tesa und dem Stück Kunstoff. Wenn genug Platz ist kann mans auch direkt am Spinner machen.

Das hält natürlich nicht ewig, dafür kostet es nichts und ist in Sekunden gebastelt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Oktober 2018)

Danke für den Tipp. Definitiv einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht einfach eine sehr leise Schnur nehmen, meine power pro ist von Haus aus laut, ich merke da kein Unterschied wenn ich sie paar Monate genutzt habe.
Hab dich einfach nicht so 

Oder nimmst eine alte Rolle die schleift, da hörst du die Schnur nicht mehr .


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> 
> ich hatte in der Vergangenheit schonmal das Thema angerissen bzgl. Schnurdrall beim Angeln mit Spinnern.
> Daraufhin habe ich Maßnahmen ergriffen, wie z.B. mit einer kleinen Bleikugel beschweren damit die Schnur sich nicht so leicht mitdreht. Dies hat allerdings nicht geholfen.



Wie, wo und was für eine Bleikugel hast Du denn benutzt bzw. wie befestigt?


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt Leute, die glauben alles, weil es in der BILD steht und es gibt Angler, die glauben alles, weil es so in den Katalogen steht. Mit den Jahren stellt aber jeder echte Angler fest, dass es kein perfektes Angelzeug gibt. That's live.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Oktober 2018)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wie, wo und was für eine Bleikugel hast Du denn benutzt bzw. wie befestigt?



Am Knoten der Hauptschnur ein Stück überstehen lassen und da Blei dran. Vielleicht habe ich das zu leicht gewählt. Ich teste das heute nochmal mit nem 3g Schrot.

@Zander Johnny: Geräusch ist das kleinste Übel, mir geht's in erster Linie um die Schwächung der Schnur durch den Drall. Dann kommt das Feeling und zum Schluss erst das Geräusch


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Oktober 2018)

Eine geflochtene Schnur wird auch mit Drall immer noch genug Tragkraft haben um auch größere Fische zu landen, zumal eh immer erst das vorgeschaltete fluorocarbon reist. Wenn du dir darüber sorgen machst nimm einfach eine Nummer stärker. Und was meinst du genau mit feeling ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Oktober 2018)

Wenn verdrallte Schnur durch die Ringe rutscht. Ich mag dieses raue Gefühl im Blank überhaupt nicht. Ich mag wenn sauber flutscht.
Ich probiere heute erst nochmal die Bleigeschichte aus, danach den Tesastreifen.

Hast du auch Schnurdrall, oder angelst du nicht mit Blinkern/Spinnern?


----------



## hecht99 (16. Oktober 2018)

Das wichtigste für mich beim Angeln mit Spinnern (egal ob im Forellenbach oder auf Hecht im See) ist ein Vorfach mit Wirbeln an jeder Seite. Der blanke, vom Gummiangeln her empfohlene Snap ist hier fehl am Platz. Der Spinner baumelt bei mir in einem Karabiner mit Wirbel. Anstatt das Vorfach mit der Hauptschnur durch einen Knoten (Monofiles Vorfach) oder blanken Knotenlosverbinder (Stahl, dickes Fluo) zu verbinden, folgt hier nochmals ein Wirbel. Mit den beiden Wirbel nimmst du schon einiges an Schnurdrall raus, ganz wirst du es nie vermeiden können. Damit hatten wie oben schon erwähnt unsere Großväter schon zu kämpfen. Der einzige Unterschied sind die z. T. extremst dünnen Durchmesser zum Raubfischangeln! Eine geflochtene Schnur zum Hechtangeln wird durch Drall nicht so geschädigt, dass die Tragkraftverluste so extrem sind und es zu Schnurbruch kommt.
Problematischer sehe ich den Trend zu immer feineren Schnüren, die aufgrund mangelnder Abriebfestigkeit beim Angeln auf Hecht und Zander gar nichts mehr zu suchen haben...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Oktober 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort. Nutze schon an beiden Seiten Wirbel. Und die Schnur ist eine Tournament 8 Braid mit 10,8kg. Also eigentlich ne hochwertige und kräftige Schnur..


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wenn verdrallte Schnur durch die Ringe rutscht. Ich mag dieses raue Gefühl im Blank überhaupt nicht. Ich mag wenn sauber flutscht.
> Ich probiere heute erst nochmal die Bleigeschichte aus, danach den Tesastreifen.
> 
> Hast du auch Schnurdrall, oder angelst du nicht mit Blinkern/Spinnern?



Ich Angel oft mit Spinner, mich stört da überhaupt nichts, weil die power pro eh laut ist bemerke ich es vielleicht auch nicht. Siehst du denn den schnurdrall ? Oder ist es nur ein unangenehmes Gefühl


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich benutze übrigens nicht mal Wirbel sondern hänge die Spinner nur in den snap, gibt keine Probleme.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2018)

Das wird doch hier wieder "Endlosschleife" von mindestens 10 Seiten, wenn ich schon lese wie bescheiden das Set up vom Vincent Falke ist?
Ne 2000er Rolle mit 10,8Kg Schnur und dann ein 3er Mepps, das passt doch vorne und hinten nicht!
Wenn dann noch dessen Achse  (die vom Mepps) leicht verbogen ist, was der TS eventuell gar nicht merkt, dann ist es klar das sich die Schnur verdrallt.
Bin jedenfalls auf weitere Klärungsversuche gespannt?

Jürgen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich sehe und fühle ihn. Welche Spinner nutzt du?


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Oktober 2018)

Mepps und DAM


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Oktober 2018)

Seltsam das du mit dem mepps keinen Drall bekommst


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du das siehst hätte ich gerne mal ein Bild gesehen


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich kenne schnurdrall nämlich nur bei Mono


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich versuche das mal bildlich einzufangen.
Sie ist verdreht. Ich kann das Ganze mit den Fingern wieder etwas glattstreichen, aber nur ein bisschen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Oktober 2018)

Aber was stört dich denn am meisten, konkret ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Oktober 2018)

Habe ich doch schon mehrfach erwähnt ...


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Oktober 2018)

Dann mach es doch nochmal.

Aber nur das größte Problem


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich versuche das mal bildlich einzufangen.
> Sie ist verdreht. Ich kann das Ganze mit den Fingern wieder etwas glattstreichen, aber nur ein bisschen.



Wenn die insich verdreht ist, also quasi in Längsrichtung um die eigene Achse, ist das kein Drall. Ein Geflecht ist dermaßen weich, das diese Art von Schnur null Memoryeffekt haben kann und demzufolge auch keinen Drall erfährt. Mono hat nen Memoryeffekt, sie läuft nach einiger Zeit in Spiralen von der Spule und geht wieder in diese über, selbst wenn man versucht die Schnur zu strecken. 
Geflecht fällt einfach zusammen, hat überhaupt nicht die leicht drahtigen Eigenschaften einer Mono.

Wenn das bei dir unabhängig der Spinnergröße immer passiert, stimmt deine ganze Materialzusammensetzung hinten und vorne nicht. Rute, Rolle und Schnur harmonieren nicht zusammen und bei Rotationsködern sieht man das ganz schnell. Gerade was Rolle und Schnur angeht, gibts das öfters das nicht jede Art von Geflecht optimal mit der Rolle harmoniert.
Generell Okuma, diverse Quantums und z.T. auch Shimano-Rollen sind da die tollsten Kandidaten für, das eine ansich gute Geflechtschnur einen zur Weißglut bringen kann..spreche da durchaus aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Oktober 2018)

Es kann gut sein, dass die Schnur zu dick für die kleine Rolle ist. Ist nur ne 2000er und die Schnur hat 11kg Tragkraft... Will die Schnur aber nicht runterspulen weil die Menge für die 4000er Rolle nicht reicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Oktober 2018)

Die 4000er unterfüttern mit Mono, dann passt das auch problemlos.
Geflecht sollte eh immer etwas mit Mono unterfüttert werden, oder halt nen Streifen Klebeband vorher um den Spulenkern, nen Pflaster etc.

Ansonsten kanns passieren das dir dein aufgespultes Geflecht als komplettes Paket durchrutscht und dann ist Angeln erstmal durch für den Tag.
Diese diversen eingebauten Gummilippen kannste bei nahezu jedem Rollenhersteller vergessen, auch damit rutscht Geflecht durch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2018)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## wrdaniel (17. Oktober 2018)

Moin, es hilft etwas wenn man das Spinneröhr um 45 Grad anwinkelt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2018)

Hast du zufällig nen Bild zur Veranschaulichung?


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2018)

Unabhängig vom Köder. Alleine die grundsätzliche Benutzung einer Stationärrolle wird Drall erzteugen!


----------



## Spaßfischer (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz...ich angel sehr viel mit Spinnern. Mein setup ist sehr leicht Rute max 20g eher 7g Rolle eine 1000er mit 0.10er Geflecht  mein vorfach wird direkt an die Hauptschnur geknotet und vor dem Spinner ist ein Tönnchen Wirbel. So fische ich  bis das Geflecht nicht mehr ganz so schön aussieht, schneide 10m Geflecht ab, knote neues vorfach dran und angel weiter. Wenn du beim feeling ein schlechtes Gefühl hast (Achtung wortwitz ) dann würde ich einfach mit anderen ködern fischen, gibt so viele Alternativen zu Spinnern, die genauso gut fangen. Du wirst dein Problem nicht lösen, da wäre mir die Zeit zu schade mich länger mit zu beschäftigen, du müsstest ja für aussagekräftige Tests mehrere Wochen mit den genannten Vorschlägen rum experimentieren...
Grüße Spaßfischer


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Köder. Alleine die grundsätzliche Benutzung einer Stationärrolle wird Drall erzteugen!



das ist richtig, da die "Umlenkung" beim Einholen am Bügel und an der Spule entsteht. Allerdings hatte ich, mit verdrallter Schnur bei Spinnfischen und in den 1960ern und 1970ern fischte ich viel mit Spinner und natürlich Mono (was Anderes gab es nicht), selten Probleme.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich teste nochmal das Konterbleischrot. Vielleicht hilft das ja schon


----------



## Tommes63 (17. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schnur ist ne Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid,


Ist auch meine Lieblingsschnur. Ich hab das gleiche Problem beim Angeln mit Spinnern, der große Vorteil der T8 Braid (schön glatt) ist damit weg. Auch Mehrfachwirbel haben nichts gebracht, da unter Zug kaum oder keine Wirkung.

Tipp von Jürgen #38 gehe ich voll mit. Auf ´ner 2000er Rolle hab ich ´ne 5-6kg Schnur, ändert aber nichts am Drall (Rauheit) durch Spinner.

Hat Bimmelrudi #14 gut beschrieben, ich mache das ebenfalls so, im Boot ist ja genug Platz für eine weitere Rute mit Mono auf der Spule.


----------



## magi (17. Oktober 2018)

Gute Idee, teste doch mal die bereits im Raum stehenden Vorschläge! Das deine Schnur zu dick ist (für eine 2000er Daiwa) würde ich nicht sagen, die Daiwa Tournament-Schnur ist weder wirklich rund geflochten, noch trägt ne < 0,2 mm-Schnur 11 Kilo  - schon garnicht mit Knoten!! Mein Tip: besorg dir mal eine gute Schnur, ne Sunline super8 braid zum Beispiel. Weiterhin habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit speziellen Vorschaltbleien für Spinner gemacht. Drall verhinderst / minimierst du nur mit exzentrisch aufgebauten Vorschaltbleien, die etwas Gewicht mitbringen und stabil laufen bzw. generell exzentrischen "Vorbauten" (z.B. der genannte TESA-Streifen oder spezielle Schleppfahnen arbeiten ähnlich), die sich nicht um die eigene Achse drehen. Und schau dir mal die Flugbahn bei Wurf an. Sebst Gufis können die Schnur verdrallen, wenn diese beim Wurf rotieren.


----------



## hanzz (17. Oktober 2018)

magi schrieb:


> Gute Idee, teste doch mal die bereits im Raum stehenden Vorschläge! Das deine Schnur zu dick ist (für eine 2000er Daiwa) würde ich nicht sagen, die Daiwa Tournament-Schnur ist weder wirklich rund geflochten, noch trägt ne < 0,2 mm-Schnur 11 Kilo  - schon garnicht mit Knoten!! Mein Tip: besorg dir mal eine gute Schnur, ne Sunline super8 braid zum Beispiel. Weiterhin habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit speziellen Vorschaltbleien für Spinner gemacht. Drall verhinderst / minimierst du nur mit exzentrisch aufgebauten Vorschaltbleien, die etwas Gewicht mitbringen und stabil laufen bzw. generell exzentrischen "Vorbauten" (z.B. der genannte TESA-Streifen oder spezielle Schleppfahnen arbeiten ähnlich), die sich nicht um die eigene Achse drehen. Und schau dir mal die Flugbahn bei Wurf an. Sebst Gufis können die Schnur verdrallen, wenn diese beim Wurf rotieren.



Wozu sich noch ne 8fach geflochtene zulegen, um sie dann zu zerstören ? 
Wenn ich gern mit Spinnern fische, muss ich mit dem Braid Gedrehe zurecht kommen oder Mono fischen. Oder Jigspinner. Sind eh vielfältiger.


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wozu sich noch ne 8fach geflochtene zulegen, um sie dann zu zerstören ?
> Wenn ich gern mit Spinnern fische, muss ich mit dem Braid Gedrehe zurecht kommen oder Mono fischen. Oder Jigspinner. Sind eh vielfältiger.


...wenn der Prophet aber nicht zum Berge gehen will!?


----------



## Turnierklempner (17. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Oder Jigspinner. Sind eh vielfältiger


So ist das.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2018)

Ok Leute danke für eure Hilfe.
Ich teste wie gesagt am Wochenende mal ein paar Sachen, vor allem das mitm Blei. Wenn das nicht Hilft, muss ich wo damit leben. Das Gute ist, dass die Schnur sich selbständig entdrallt wenn ich paar Würfe mit Wobbler oder Gufi mache.

Btw die Rolle ist keine 2000er Daiwa, sondern ne Quantum TP820


----------



## hanzz (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich war dieses Jahr viel zu selten los, doch wenn, dann gab es bis auf ein zwei Ausnahmen immer Fisch. Ich habe dabei oft mit Jigköpfen, an dem noch ein Spinnerblatt hängt gefischt. Ebenfalls eine gute und fängige Alternative zum Spinner.


----------



## Angler2097 (17. Oktober 2018)

Cool. Wie heißen die Dinger denn?


----------



## hanzz (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die n speziellen Namen haben. Jigkopf mit Spinnerblatt.
Hab ich bei Ali bestellt.
Gibt's hier aber auch. 

Auch mit verschiedenen Formen des Spinnerblatts. Oder Offsethaken mit Spinnerblatt. Gibt's auch mit ner kleinen Spirale, welche du dann einfach in den Bauch deines Gufis drehen kannst.


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Oktober 2018)

Hattest du nicht gesagt das du noch power pro Schnur hast ? Dann nimm die am besten zum Spinner angeln, oder hast du da auch die 8 Fach geflochtene also die neue power pro ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2018)

Ja ich habe noch power pro auf der Ersatzspule. Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht genau welche. Aber ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich damit dasselbe Problem hatte.


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Oktober 2018)

Dann ist es bestimmt die 8 Fach geflochtene, wenn du dir die normale power pro holst sollte das Kein Problem mehr sein, die ist aber von Haus aus lauter. Aber kein Vorteil ohne Nachteil.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke auch das es die 8 fach geflochtene ist. Ich muss mal gucken, ich glaub die Leerspule flattert noch irgendwo rum. 

Gibt es sonst noch Nachteile außer die Lautstärke? Abergläubische Zungen meinen ja, dass sich der Krach über die Schnur ins Wasser überträgt. Ist da was dran? Welche PP ist denn die normale?


----------



## Angler2097 (17. Oktober 2018)

Danke.



hanzz schrieb:


> Auch mit verschiedenen Formen des Spinnerblatts. Oder Offsethaken mit Spinnerblatt. Gibt's auch mit ner kleinen Spirale, welche du dann einfach in den Bauch deines Gufis drehen kannst.



Zum Einschrauben hab ich sie schon gesehen, aber am Jigkopf find ich`s besser


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Oktober 2018)

https://www.angel-domaene.de/power-pro-power-pro-yellow-0-32mm-1m-von-der-grossspule--16132.html Das ist sie 

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...ahUKEwiJ1cCSso7eAhWHKlAKHZQ2BboQwg8IJQ&adurl= Und das ist die 8 Fach geflochtene


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2018)

Toll, was sindn das für Durchmesser...


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Oktober 2018)

Es ging nur um die Schnur, den richtigen Durchmesser wirst du dir doch selbst raus suchen können oder ?


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Oktober 2018)

Aber hier bitte schön https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...ahUKEwi1iP2fvY7eAhWC-6QKHeomCtMQwg8IJQ&adurl=


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2018)

Hm gerade bin ich mir doch nicht mehr so sicher, dass ich die 8fach habe. Ich muss nochmal schauen.


----------



## Angler2097 (18. Oktober 2018)

Gehst du arbeiten Vincent?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2018)

Ja, du anscheinend nicht?!


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Oktober 2018)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Gehst du arbeiten Vincent?


 
Dir wird wohl während der Arbeit das Handy weggenommen ?


----------



## Angler2097 (18. Oktober 2018)

Sorry, hatte mich verschrieben


----------



## Bilch (18. Oktober 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Dir wird wohl während der Arbeit das Handy weggenommen ?



Ich habe einmal einen Chef gehabt, bei dem wir zu beginn der Schicht unsere Handys abgeben mussten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich war eben am See, mit DAM FZ Spinner, Größe 5. Macht mindestens genauso viel Druck wien 5er Mepps, wenn nicht mehr. Nicht einen cm Drall.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Oktober 2018)

Dann kaufe mal richtige Mepps und keine chinesischen Kopien


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2018)

Das sind keine Kopien, sondern richtige Mepps


----------



## hanzz (19. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich war eben am See, mit DAM FZ Spinner, Größe 5. Macht mindestens genauso viel Druck wien 5er Mepps, wenn nicht mehr. Nicht einen cm Drall.





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch dessen Achse (die vom Mepps) leicht verbogen ist, was der TS eventuell gar nicht merkt, dann ist es klar das sich die Schnur verdrallt.



Edit: Ok dann mit Kommentar.

Evtl sind deine Mepps in der Tat krumm.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2018)

Warum zitierst du das ohne Kommentar?


----------



## hanzz (19. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Warum zitierst du das ohne Kommentar?


Nachgeholt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2018)

Ne, die sind 1A.
Ich hatte mir auch noch einen 5er Mepps in Fluo geholt und paar Würfe gemacht. Da hatte ich komischerweise auch keinen Drall... 
Ich schaue mir die anderen Mepps nochmal genau an ob da was anders ist


----------



## Angler2097 (28. Oktober 2018)

Moin! Was gehten bei dir jetzt bezüglich Drall? Hast du nun eine Lösung für deine Probleme gefunden?
Gruss!


----------



## alexpp (15. Dezember 2018)

Zuletzt kam ein Video von Uli Beyer zum Thema, hier der Link zum Video.
Vieles wurde ja in diesem Thread schon genannt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Dezember 2018)

Bezüglich Drall muss ich sagen, dass ich momentan eigentlich nur mit Gummi angel und sich der Drall da in Grenzen hält. Bei großen Gummis mit großem Schaufelschwanz erzeugt es auch ein wenig Drall, aber nicht störend. Ich habe mich damit inzwischen abgefunden, vor allem beim Angeln mit Spinnern. Habe jetzt verschiedene Rollen, Ruten und Schnüre getestet und es passiert einfach immer.

Btw danke für das Video. Gucke es gerade. So schlimm das ich Perücken habe und kappen musste, hatte ich noch nicht. Aber bin gespannt auf Ullis Lösung


----------



## alexpp (15. Dezember 2018)

Wie Uli auch, habe ich festgestellt, dass viele Wirbel (auch dreifach) nicht geeignet sind, weil qualitativ nicht gut genug bzw. unter Zug sich nicht mehr leicht drehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir sündhaft teure, extra Anti Drall Wirbel von Owner gekauft. Bringt = 0.
Habe eigentlich viel auf diese Marke gesetzt  aber naja, was soll man sagen. Heute gehts halt überall nur noch ums Geld.

Die Lösung mit dem Tesa finde ich am besten. Die Bleikugel am Stahlvorfach ist doof, weil das Ende sich dann überall verfangen kann. Das Tesa verdeckt das Ende ja wenigstens.

Aber beides nicht so ganz mein Fall. Ich denke ich lebe lieber damit. Solange ich dadurch noch keine Perücken werfe, ist es gerade so auszuhalten. Und jetzt im Winter sowieso, da ich nicht mit Spinnern fische


----------



## alexpp (15. Dezember 2018)

Wäre natürlich gut zu wissen, ob es überhaupt Wirbel gibt, die leichtgängig genug sind.
In den wärmeren Jahreszeiten werde ich die Methoden mit Tesafilm und Blei probieren.


----------



## hanzz (16. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht hilft das ja


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Dezember 2018)

Wurde doch in #90 schon gepostet


----------



## hanzz (16. Dezember 2018)

ah. wusste ich nicht. na jetzt halt mit Video


----------



## Purist (17. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich habe mir sündhaft teure, extra Anti Drall Wirbel von Owner gekauft. Bringt = 0.
> Habe eigentlich viel auf diese Marke gesetzt  aber naja, was soll man sagen. Heute gehts halt überall nur noch ums Geld.



Die Marke ist praktisch alles nur nicht preiswert und es gibt genug Alternativen.

Die leichtgängigsten Wirbel sind Kugelgelagerte, aber auch die müssen hochwertig sein. Danach kommen mMn die alten Tönnchenwirbel, weil bei denen pro Schlaufe nur ein runder Draht im Tönnchen verschwindet, während das bei den moderneren Modellen zwei Drahtteile sind, die auch noch plattgequetscht sind und daher immer deutlich mehr Reibung haben.



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Lösung mit dem Tesa finde ich am besten. Die Bleikugel am Stahlvorfach ist doof, weil das Ende sich dann überall verfangen kann. Das Tesa verdeckt das Ende ja wenigstens.



Das Blei kannst du an ein Stück Hauptschnur klemmen, unten noch einen Knoten reinmachen, damit das Blei nicht durchrutschen kann, was du vom Wirbelknoten überstehen lässt. Das hält bombenfest und verfängt sich auch nirgendwo. 
Alternativen sind selbstgebaute Anti-Drall Plättchen. Wenn man die vor das Stahlvorfach schaltet, hat man praktisch überhaupt keinen Drall mehr, allerdings bezahlt man das mit schlechterer Flugperformance des Spinners im Wurf.


----------



## alexpp (17. Dezember 2018)

Welche Kugellager-Wirbel zählen qualitativ zu den besten? Kenne mich in diesem Bereich überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## trawar (17. Dezember 2018)

Kriegt man denn den Drall raus wenn man die Rolle 2 Monate mit gedrallter Schnur gelagert hatte?


----------



## alexpp (17. Dezember 2018)

Im Stroft Katalog sind z. B. folgende Angaben zu finden: Steifigkeit/Memory bei geflochtenen Schnüren äußerst gering. Bei Mono unterschiedlich, LS und Fluorocarbon relativ groß.


----------



## trawar (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin am WE vielleicht mit dem Boot raus, werde da die Schnur nochmal komplett ab laufen lassen und wieder geschmeidig einkurbeln mal sehen.
Vielleicht ist auch einfach das Schnurlaufröllchen fest, muss ich mal prüfen.


----------



## Lümmy (18. Dezember 2018)

Hat denn mal jemand die Trollingwirbel getestet dafür? Nutze die zum schleppen mit Blinker und hab noch nie Drall gehabt... vielleicht lohnt sich der Versuch  beim Spinner ja auch mal. Aufgrund der Größe dürften aber nur 5er Größen in Frage kommen....


----------



## börnie (21. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Ich bin am WE vielleicht mit dem Boot raus, werde da die Schnur nochmal komplett ab laufen lassen und wieder geschmeidig einkurbeln mal sehen.
> Vielleicht ist auch einfach das Schnurlaufröllchen fest, muss ich mal prüfen.



Dazu musst Du eigentlich nicht mit dem Boot raus.
Du kannst die Schnur auch einfach über z.B. eine Wiese laufen lassen. 
Einfach z.B. die letzten 30m abspulen und dann über den Rasen oder die Wiese laufen ... und locker hinter dir herziehen. Dadurch entdrallt sich die Schnurr recht gut.


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. Dezember 2018)

Wenn er sowieso mit Boot unterwegs ist, kann er das bequem vom Boot machen. Außerdem kurbelt er sie dann zusätzlich nass auf was besser ist als trocken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Dezember 2018)

Bevor ich mir den Aufwand mache hol ich mir lieber einmal fürn paar Taler nen Anti Drall Blei. Tausend mal einfacher und funktioniert, laut aller Rezensionen, 1A. Zudem ist man damit deutlich flexibler und kann auch mal direkt am Wasser schnell entdrallen


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. Dezember 2018)

Drehen sich Spinner immer nur in eine Richtung? Gibt es links- oder rechtsdrehende Spinner?


----------



## zokker (22. Dezember 2018)

Wenn das Spinnerblatt symmetrisch ist dreht er mal so, mal so, liegt dann an Anstoßimpuls . 
Ich hatte aber beim Spinnfischen noch nie Probleme mit Drall und ich angel viel mit Spinnern und Blinkern.


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich auch nicht.
Dann liegt es wohl am Angler


----------



## alexpp (22. Dezember 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.
> Dann liegt es wohl am Angler


Der nichts mehr merkt ?


----------

